# Assassin's Creed II Won't Start



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

I tried to reboot my system, uninstall and reinstall, clean my harddrive. It won't load. This is how far it would go before it stops responding.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey HeartsFable,

Can you please download Everest in my signature? When you do, go to Computer and then Summary and post your specs here.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey HeartsFable,

First of all, check out this thread

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

Then if that doesn't sort your problem, could you get your Specs like Elvenleader3 said.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey HeartsFable,
> 
> First of all, check out this thread
> 
> ...


I have already done all of that, but thanks. 

Here are my specs. I used Speccy, if you really need me to download Everest, I will


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Never seen that program before but it shows me all what I need to see. Just to check though, is that GPU an intergrated chipset because I cannot really tell...

If so, I do not think it is strong enough to run AC2 but until I know what one it is exactly, I cannot really confirm that.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Your running on a laptop correct?

Doesn't look strong, and your GPU is integrated if I'm reading it correctly.

You may want to consider to buy a new computer, or even build a new desktop which is better in every aspec. You cannot upgrade laptops..well sometimes you can.. but it's never worth the cost.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It probably won't start because you don't have a dedicated graphics card. I can see from Speccy that you have only 14mb dedicated graphics memory. That is a definite indication of a integrated Intel chipset most likely. If this is true and I would like you to confirm it with Dxdiag then there's nothing you can do if its a laptop. 

It is a laptop the CPU confirms it.
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLB3S

My recommendation is to buy a desktop that play games. Basically its what Zealex said, some laptops can be upgrade but they are double, triple the cost of a what a desktop could be upgraded too and the amount of laptops out there that are capable of that are extremely small.

Here is my speccy to show what I mean by the memory for the video card.


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't really afford a desktop nor do I have the room for one. >.<


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry, you will need a better computer to run this game. Laptops weren't really designed for gaming. Yes they make gaming laptops which are x2+ the cost of desktops, they aren't worth it. My recommendation is to save up to around 900, should get you a decent rig, a monitor and the OS. The monitor and OS really hit you hard... 

Zealex.


----------



## Hearts Fable (Jan 31, 2010)

Zealex said:


> I'm sorry, you will need a better computer to run this game. Laptops weren't really designed for gaming. Yes they make gaming laptops which are x2+ the cost of desktops, they aren't worth it. My recommendation is to save up to around 900, should get you a decent rig, a monitor and the OS. The monitor and OS really hit you hard...
> 
> Zealex.


I'm like 99% my graphics card an take it, but I tried to update it by downloading the driver, but that didn't seem to work. Idk what download or driver >.<


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I'm not, if I'm reading it correctly you have an integrated chipset. It doesn't support games, and assassin creed is very demanding.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just curious Hearts.

How come you are so sure it will play it?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless you believe the specs are differen't then you are believing wrong. Sorry if my previous post sounded harsh, was in a bit of a rush. To 'double-check' your specs please download system spec and just take a screenshot of it and post it here. We'll see if they match up and if you can run the game.


----------

